# Videostudio 11 Plus



## BlackPuma (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, zunächst möcht ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich bin heute dazu gestoßen.
Mein Name ist Gaby, bin 25 Jahre jung und Mutter einen fast 3 jährigen Wildfangs.  

Ich bekomme vom Weihnachtsmann (hoffentlich) das Ulead Videostudio 11 Plus mit zwei weiteren Programmen, die damit kombinierbar sind. Nun hab ich mal eine frage, ich habe auf meinem Laptop Ulead Videostudio 11 Plus schon als Testversion drauf. und hatte auch das 10 (was leider nicht mit Vista funktioniert). So, also mein Problem oder besser gesagt meine frage ist folgende: Kann man irgendwo als freeware oder ein Programm kaufen wo mehr Videofilter drin sind? 

Ich wollte zu gerne ein Weihnachtsvideo machen mit schönen winterlichen und weihnachtlichen Bildern, aber finde da kein Schneefall sondern nur regen.


----------



## goela (10. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht verstehe ich Frage oder den Sinn hinter der Frage nicht ganz: Suchst Du nun nach einem anderen Videoschnittprogramm oder nach Filtern - sprich PlugIns!

Wahrscheinlich meinst Du PlugIns, also Erweiterungen wie soetwas: PlugIns

P.S: Willkommen an Board!


----------



## BlackPuma (11. Dezember 2007)

Jaaaaaa genau sowas suche ich und habe festgestellt, das dieses Programm was du mir da gezeigt hast auch mit dabei ist *freu* ist nämlich ein 3er Weihnachts-set *juhu* dann brauch ich mir darüber ja keine sorgen machen ;-) DANKE 

Nu kann ich mich ja mal ganz fix auf Weihnachten freuen *hops*


----------

